# My Bull



## myBull

*Nothing to say*



http://imgur.com/YfwSC8P


I can't post image


----------



## Miles Scott

Oh man he is adorable! Look at thos wrinkles!


----------



## pandora

Cute, my son used to have one and she snorted and snored like a little pig. So much so the next door neighbours child refused to accept she was a dog and always called her piggy...


----------



## Knute

Make sure you do a daily cleaning of those wrinkles. 

Helps to avoid infections and other nastiness.


----------

